
Chelsea Manning Is Expected to Leave Prison, 28 Years Early - orjan
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/16/us/politics/chelsea-manning-is-expected-to-leave-prison-28-years-early.html
======
fegu
Manning, Assange and Snowden will be seen as heroes in our children's history
books. They opened our eyes to the overreach of governments and they showed
the power data can have in exposing regimes.

~~~
dpiers
How is Manning a hero? She released a trove of information without any regard
for the sensitivity of the contents or the value in the document being made
public. Snowden released specific facts and documents to reveal programs many
believe to be unconstitutional.

Manning was a mentally troubled individual, who abused their access to
sensitive documents and jeopardized national security, and repeatly attempted
suicide. That's not a hero.

~~~
dingaling
To those downvoting the parent post out of disagreement: outside tech circles
that is the mainstream opinion of Chelsea Manning's actions.

It's not my opinion, but I have several mil and ex-mil acquiantances and they
were quite literally _appalled_ when the sentence was commuted. Most of them
are of the 'throw away the key' disposition, feeling that Ms Manning violated
all her oaths and put lives at risk.

~~~
k-mcgrady
It may be the opinion in military circles (and I can understand why) but I
don't think it's a mainstream opinion. I think all most people really remember
about Manning's leaks are the civilian murder videos.

------
MVf4l
Or, 4 years late.

~~~
flexie
Actually, she's been imprisoned for 7 years (3 years before she was
convicted).

------
agumonkey
Other newspapers made it into a cover
[https://imgur.com/a/2UbBZ](https://imgur.com/a/2UbBZ)

enjoy

------
scrumper
“There is no question in my mind that as she navigates the future, she will
remain and emerge as an even stronger advocate for trans justice, government
transparency and the core principles of democracy.”

So out of prison with some pretty big expectations on her back. She'll be a
figurehead forever, willingly or not; not an easy life ahead of her.

------
futurix
One of the very few good news this year...

------
zyxzevn
Stephan Molyneux explains Chelsea (former Bradley) Manning very well:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPJbdXvuEMY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPJbdXvuEMY)

------
vaadu
Snowden is a traitor. If he'd only released information on the NSA's domestic
spying he would be a hero. His revelations about the NSA's foreign activities
crossed the line.

~~~
wu-ikkyu
There is no meaningful distinction between "foreign" and "domestic" on the
_world wide_ web.

